# Symbolic Buildings of Cities



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

^^ this is a symbolic building of Sudbury? :?


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

It's a mining town.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh how......fun it must be living there.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Flinders Street Station - Melbourne









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mlafrance/5037511219/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Quall said:


> Sudbury:Superstack - the second tallest chimney in the world (380m)


^^ Why is that chimney that tall?


Paris:


----------



## Wielki Gmach (Dec 22, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*


Palac of Culture and Science










http://choinka.arbiter.pl/files/g/2_9199_327_2731_.jpg










http://czarnota.org/gallery/albums/.../2006_12_02_-_001_-_Palac_Kultury_i_Nauki.jpg










http://www.sprawnymarketing.pl/wp-c...2/images/seo/Wiezowiec-Rondo-One-Warszawa.jpg










http://www.forresters.pl/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/Palac_Kultury_i_Nauki.jpg











http://www.obmawiamy.pl/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/palac-kultury-aids-hiv.jpg








http://images.wikia.com/warszawa/images/7/7c/Warsaw6vb.jpg









http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/498396.jpg










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/94/Warsawskylineatnight.JPG


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Benonie said:


> ^^ Why is that chimney that tall?


So that the waste gases from the smelter don't pollute the city. Before it was built, the sulfur and carbon dioxide wiped out almost all native vegetation in the region.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I remember a mining rep coming to my Halifax, Nova Scotia junior high school to do a presentation back in the 1980s. He talked about the Sudbury super-stack and how it alone represented 1% of global carbon dioxide emissions like it was a great accomplishment. :lol:


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

Other than the Empire State Building, NYC boasts a handful of symbolic buildings

Chrysler Building









Plaza Hotel









Grand Central Terminal


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

The Hague - Ridderzaal


----------



## spectre000 (Jul 9, 2008)

*St. Paul, Minnesota.*

St. Paul Cathedral









First National Bank Building









Minnesota Capital Building


----------



## FFJ-MTL (Jul 23, 2009)

From Montreal:

Notre-Dame basilica










http://www.flickr.com/photos/antonioiacovelli/392892077/sizes/m/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/bensonkua/3898866643/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Place Ville-Marie










http://www.flickr.com/photos/ravenmtl/4966151610/sizes/z/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/krugie_mtl/3194160358/sizes/z/in/photostream/

The view from the square










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4428512634/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Moscow









Paris









London









Rome









Barcelona









Istanbul









Dubai









Beijing









Kuala Lumpur









Sydney









New York 









Rio de Janeiro


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

FFJ-MTL said:


> From Montreal:


I'd say that the building most symbolic of Montreal is this one:









http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/2718/staderv3.jpg


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

*Nashville-Batman Building(AT&T Building)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/exothermic/2277031343/in/photostream/


----------



## Martin S (Sep 12, 2002)

The Royal Liver Building, Liverpool.


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

Antwerp









http://www.kunstkennis.nl/images/antwerpen/onze lieve vrouwekathedraal.jpg


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

olso in Antwerp

the Boerentoren








http://www.op-reis.com/albums/antwerpen/fotos/antwerpen-boerentoren1.jpg


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

I'd say *Hong Kong* has 3.

*Bank of China*









*HSBC Building*









*2IFC*









ICC will probably become one in the near future as it will appear on postcards all over the world.


----------



## smuthny (Jan 29, 2006)

Bez_imena said:


> [...]
> Rio de Janeiro



But our Jesus is bigger 



















:banana:

How big is YOUR Jesus?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

skyscrapercity said:


> Maybe, these are not that famous worldwide.
> But in korea, these are very famous and symbolic, even a child knows that.


How about N Seoul Tower or the temple at Gyeongju?


----------



## chrissus83 (Jun 6, 2009)

Well, I feel I should give London its due list of icons..

Tower Bridge

London Tower Bridge - canon eos 550d by doug88888, on Flickr

Picadilly Circus

Picadilly Circus by Mr Andrew Murray, on Flickr

St. Paul's Cathedral

Pride of London by BombDog, on Flickr

Houses of Parliament

Another Big Ben Sunset by .: Philipp Klinger :., on Flickr

The Gherkin

London 30 St. Mary Axe by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr

London Eye

Millenium Wheel at Night by Jim Boud, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Marseille. Notre Dame de la Garde .

by Stephanemartin (Own work), from Wikimedia Commons


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

skyscrapercity said:


> Maybe, these are not that famous worldwide.
> But in korea, these are very famous and symbolic, even a child knows that.
> 
> Namdaemun(The south gate)
> ...



I agree with you except for Jongno Tower as a symbolic structures of Seoul.

Namdeamun is quite symbolic to koreans since Joseon dynasty.
It has been the first stucture which people can see clearly when entering to old Seoul. So it was a very the front gate and sign borad saying like "now, you are here in Seoul'. Also, many korean consider the namdaemun something like a living thing, more than a inanimate structure. That's why there was a humanlike funernal for the namdeamun when the namdaemun was burnt down.

As for 63 building, it has been the golden triumph of korea when korea was poor developing contry. It was once the tallest building in asia when it was completed.
Children used to go to picnic there to see IMAX big screen movies and aquarium inside 63 bulding.
It also appeared many times in korean TV drama or movie as background scenes. So 63 bulding was quite famous even after it lost its wow facter as a height anymore.

But Jongro tower has nothing. It still doesn't have much stroies.
So I exclude Jongno tower as symboli of Seoul. 

Anyway, Seoul really need a world-famous icon or landmark.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Oslo:









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Oslo-City-Hall-north.jpg


Reykjavik:









http://www.franceskayphoto.co.uk/newfile_8.html


Nice:









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Hotel_Negresco_(2).JPG


San Francisco:









http://artinthefog.wordpress.com/2009/12/28/happy-birthday-transamerica-pyramid/


Madrid:









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Gran_Vía_(Madrid)_03.jpg


----------



## suomisuopuolainen (Dec 20, 2006)

Helsinki Cathedral


----------



## The Punisher 1924 (Dec 28, 2010)

http://www.marciolima.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/curitiba_01.jpg

Curitiba/Brazil - Botanical Garden


----------



## The Punisher 1924 (Dec 28, 2010)

*Neuschwanstein, Füssen - Germany*








http://thebesttraveldestinations.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/Neuschwanstein_Castle_Germany_01.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...7/20080708234646!Neuschwanstein_Thronsaal.jpg


----------



## Phetoy6 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Jakarta*

The National Monument








http://cache2.artprintimages.com/p/...nt-monas-merdeka-square-jakarta-indonesia.jpg

Istiqlal Mosque








http://masjidnet.files.wordpress.com/2008/10/indonesia_jakarta_istiqlal_01.jpg

Gereja Katedral








http://blog.galvintan.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/07/jakarta_2007_04.jpg


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Split, Croatia.

di Minestrone (Opera propria), da Wikimedia Commons


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Rimini, Italy.

Grand Hotel Rimini [Public domain], by Michele1978rimini (Own work), from Wikimedia Commons


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Trieste, Italy.

Trieste - Faro della Vittoria 006 [Public domain], di Tiesse at it.wikipedia (Transferred from it.wikipedia), da Wikimedia Commons


----------



## #obert (May 6, 2008)

*Caracas*

Parque Central Twin Towers


----------



## PejatBR (Nov 18, 2006)

*São Paulo* 

Copan Building (completed in 1966) and Italia Building (completed in 1965)



















MASP (São Paulo Museum of Art)


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Monte Carlo (Monaco)








wikimedia commons


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Trier, Germany

Trier Porta ***** BW 2 [Public domain], by Berthold Werner (Own work), from Wikimedia Commons


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Palermo, Italy.

Palermo-Teatro-Massimo-bjs2007-02 [CC-BY-SA-2.5 (www.creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/2.5)], by Bernhard J. Scheuvens aka Bjs (Own work), from Wikimedia Commons


----------



## Evil78 (Mar 16, 2009)

The Punisher 1924 said:


> *Neuschwanstein*


^^
This is a symbol of which *city*??:dunno:
The castle lies near a *village* (Hohenschwangau), but i would say it's rather a symbol of Germany.


----------



## Evil78 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Bucharest*
Europe's biggest administrative building...


----------



## Medy (Oct 22, 2010)

Casablanca 










the world's tallest minaret at 210 m (689 ft)


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

smuthny said:


> But our Jesus is bigger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does Jesus had ever were a golden crown? I taught Jesus was living among the normal people. This statue looks more like a king or knight of the round table.


----------



## minneapolis-uptown (Jun 22, 2009)

for Minneapolis

IDS center:








when it was built it was definetely the main landmark:









Wells Fargo Center:









The Cherry & the Spoon:









Stone Arch Bridge:








(the closest bridge in the foreground)


----------



## gooseberry (Nov 3, 2009)

The Punisher 1924 said:


> *Neuschwanstein, Füssen - Germany*


I'd say this is symbolic of Bavaria, not of any particular city.


----------



## gooseberry (Nov 3, 2009)

Looking over some of these "symbolic buildings" it's kind of funny how some cities are "symbolized" by generic skyscrapers. It's like saying there's nothing really special about the place at all. Is there anything in Minneapolis that represents the deveopment and history of the city? I think the bridge is a better example of a symbolic structure than those skyscrapers.


----------



## hyrule-mpls (Jun 23, 2010)

gooseberry said:


> Looking over some of these "symbolic buildings" it's kind of funny how some cities are "symbolized" by generic skyscrapers. It's like saying there's nothing really special about the place at all. Is there anything in Minneapolis that represents the deveopment and history of the city? I think the bridge is a better example of a symbolic structure than those skyscrapers.



any of the mills along the river would be. Minneapolis tore down alot of the old buildings that would symbolize much, saint paul kept alot of theirs.


Mill City Museum:


















Foshay Tower:


----------



## ugoki09 (Jun 3, 2009)

MANILA CITY|PHILIPPINES

































http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1100/873820497_56aa714d32_o.jpg


----------



## CovAD (Oct 8, 2008)

Coventry's cathedrals

http://www.coventryinbloom.co.uk/images/Gallery/10/UniversitySquare.jpg

And the Three Spires - sadly there's not many views left of all three together

http://www.cvone.co.uk/images/Gallery_Landscape/CityCentre/3Spires.jpg

From l-r, Christchurch Spire, St Michaels (old cathedral), Holy Trinity


----------



## Piltup Man (May 21, 2010)

> Looking over some of these "symbolic buildings" it's kind of funny how some cities are "symbolized" by generic skyscrapers. It's like saying there's nothing really special about the place at all. Is there anything in Minneapolis that represents the deveopment and history of the city? I think the bridge is a better example of a symbolic structure than those skyscrapers.


It depends on the point of view of the person. For residents of a city who have got used to seeing a particular building over the years, perhaps because it is quite tall and therefore is the first thing they see on the horizon when approaching their city, it comes to symbolize their hometown, however bland it may be.

Here are a couple of cooling towers that used to be in Sheffield, read the last paragraph:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/south_yorkshire/7578266.stm


----------



## frashp2 (Jan 25, 2011)

ABsolutely fucking nice.


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

gooseberry said:


> Looking over some of these "symbolic buildings" it's kind of funny how some cities are "symbolized" by generic skyscrapers.


For business hubs, the "generic skyscraper" is very symbolic. Just like how a chimney would be symbolic of a mining town, or a silo would be symbolic of a farm town.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Aarhus, Denmark. The town hall with its famous tower (well famous in Denmark anyway)


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Piltup Man said:


> It depends on the point of view of the person. For residents of a city who have got used to seeing a particular building over the years, perhaps because it is quite tall and therefore is the first thing they see on the horizon when approaching their city, it comes to symbolize their hometown, however bland it may be.
> 
> Here are a couple of cooling towers that used to be in Sheffield, read the last paragraph:
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/south_yorkshire/7578266.stm


Well said.
The symbolic building doesn't have to be special for outside people of the world.
It can be a quite good symbol of city If citizen have really love it and lots of stroies about it or an aspect of something seems to represent it because it is very typical of it, no matter how it is bland, small and humble for outsiders.


----------



## Mike_UT (Sep 1, 2010)

No1_Saint said:


> This is the mother Temple of the Mormon Church containing the Holy of Holies...the holiest room in Mormondom and the council chambers of the top governing bodies.
> 
> Hundreds of images of this Temple has been used worldwide to be a symbol of the Mormon Church...particularly the Golden statue of the Angel Moroni blowing a golden trumpet on top of the highest point.
> 
> ...


Wonderful


----------



## Veļas pulveris (Dec 4, 2008)

Volgograd. This thing is soooo huge that they had to pour concrete ower the dead soldiers graves to make it more stable:










Freedom Monument in Rīga:










Or Doma Cathedral in Riga:










Partenon in Athens:










P.S. Not my photos - found them on flickr!


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Brandenburger Tor Berlin*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-bank/


----------



## Битола (Aug 6, 2010)

The most symbolic building of Skopje is probably the Ristiḱ Palace for the 'СКОПСКО' sign on top.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexanyan/


----------



## flesh_is_weak (Jun 16, 2006)

Quall said:


> Sudbury:
> 
> Superstack - the second tallest chimney in the world (380m)


just moved to sudbury the other day, i had a bit of trouble looking for the superstack, turns out that there's a lot of stacks around town :lol:

anyway, i wish they'd light it up at night, that'd make it prettier to look at :lol:


----------



## Civis Fede II (Jan 27, 2011)

Rome


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

new bukit bintang(starhill) symbol-


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Altdorf, Switzerland.
Tower with monument to Wilhelm Tell








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lalelie/


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Graz, Austria. Clocktower.








wikimedia


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Ferrara, Italy. Este castle:

Castello Estense [CC-BY-SA-3.0 (www.creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0)], di sarapappa, da Wikimedia Commons


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Schaffhausen, Switzerland. Munot tower








wikimedia


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Brescia, Italy. Castle








wikimedia


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Basilica palladiana. Vicenza, Italy.

da Wikimedia Commons


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Eureka Tower - Melbourne, Australia









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4665011988/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Q1 - Gold Coast, Australia









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wizardofauz/5304784153/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## zazianza (May 24, 2008)

The national flag memorial - Rosario - Argentina



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
by Ludovic_v.


----------



## Luli Pop (Jun 14, 2010)

this is amazing!










I think nobady understood this thread, it´s about "symbolic" buildings, not about iconic buildings.

99,99% buildings posted here don´t symbolize anything!


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Brindisi, Monument to the Italian Sailor








from wikimedia.


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Kerkyra, Greece. Venetian fortress.








wikipedia


----------

